# Dedicated to my Brother Micheal -RIP



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got to go out last weekend. Started off with a NE wind gusting to 17 kts. Went out to a mid bay well and found a touch of protection and no feech for the early am bite.. water is in excellent shape but the tides were nill. 

Moved in towards shore after a few other well did not produce. Found smaller trout on chartreuse . Move to another spot and the wind calmed down. 

It was on for the next several hours. Countless reds aboutr 17 in and the sheeps mixed in. 

I have been bringing a fresh water feecher to the salt a few times and he got some glory. 25 in trout was a surprise in the feech barrel we were cathing em. 

I did pretty good too as I like catching Sheeps up to 10 # for a few hours. I ve been in a drought with some personel issues and the cathing couldnt of come at a better time

All feech caught were dedicated to my brother who recenty passed . he loved to feech, but he just did not go enough.

Hug your Brother, sister, Mother, Dad and all others.. the Enjoyment of Family get s cut unpredicted at times.. Bless



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was blessed to have my daughter over and eat some fresh catch. Cooked one of her fav Spicy Halfshell

The next one should of been done with blue/purple cips instead of Guacamole chips. My bro fav color was purple. ther will be some puple dishes in the future.

Chip Sauteed fresh catch bedded on a roasted sweet corn n sweet onion relish topped with a Roasted Poblano- Spinach pesto.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Great report Dave sorry to here of your brother be well .


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Capt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

prayers to you and your family. he would be happy you got on some fish


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

that food looks incredible! sorry your brother wasnt there, physically, to enjoy it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. He passed way too young.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. May he RIP and always be with you in your heart.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*sorry to hear*

prayers sent for you and your family. he was young. nice of you to post in dedication to him.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

So sorry for your loss Dave.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother, very sad.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Sending prayers....God bless !


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your brother Dave. Awesome trip you had and always love pictures of your food!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your brother. The water is a good place to remember.

You had some very strange weather that day. The sky was all... blurry.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Condolences Dave, prayers up for you and the family


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I lost my big brother ( best friend and best fishing buddy ) 8 years ago . Id give all my treasure to make one more drift with him


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the report, may your brother R.I.P., sorry to hear about that, he was so young.
I am sure your brother would be honored that you are posting in his memory. May his memory and the great times you all had together live forever!
I always enjoy your reports because I look forward to pictures of your cooking, since I wish I could cook like you, you make it look so delicious!
Thanks for sharing, keep it reel.

Joey


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*love your report*

Thanks for sharing. I have lost three brothers all at early ages and I love talking about them so they are not forgotten I send you a hug.


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*report*

very nice catch and dedication


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Great memories, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang....So sorry to here about the loss of your brother Dave. He was way too young to be taken away from us. Prayers for you and the rest of the family. May he R.I.P.

That was a great memorial catch that you had there. We both love them Sheepies when they are plated up. I've never caught one as big as the one that you are holding. VERY nice fish.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

angelsm
I sincerely appreciate all the kind words for my only brother. He was 3 years older and ten years taller. Always had me under his big arm of protection besides high school initiation. 

Untreated Diabetes and a Multiple strokes to a coma was his passing. Not before getting his non flooded insurance business and residence flooded out from Harvey.. F Harvey . He was turning it around and this happened..

The pic of him has a wrong date. he was 56 , born in 1961. It was tearful bringing up some of these photos, but he will live forever in our hearts. I wished he got to feech with me more but the times on te water and experiences will live on forever besides everything else. 

Johnny and others that have recently lost a love one.. God Bless. angelsm


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Captain Dave.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

So sorry for your loss sir... Many condolences.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Just one more cast... Best of times. RIP...


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Capt. Dave , Your brother had to be a fine fellow . I wish your family peace and comfort knowing he will find plenty of fish and calm seas.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

So sorry to read about your brother, Dave. A fine tribute indeed, may he RIP.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your brother passing. Prayers for family and friends.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Buddy just saw this post. You know all of us at EP are there for you. If you ever want to come by and BS. feel free too, we might even put you to work!!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. You shared a lot of great memories together.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I lost my dad and 2 brothers in the last 10 years. Miss them the most when I am fishing. Lots of good memories.

My condolences.


----------

